# Slow Computer Question



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 2, 2009)

Here are my issues: I am not very computer literate but I can get done what I need to and I'm not afraid to ask for help other wise.

My computer is a bit a slow and a friend of mine tells me It has to do with the security programs I have installed

I have Comcast Hi-Speed 8Mbps (I think) and I have McAfee security installed as part of my package with Comcast,and am happy with it so far

I also have AVG anti-virus free software installed

My friend said that I only need one security program (McAfee) installed as the two are fighting each other,and slowing my computer down,should I dump the AVG and just keep the McAfee or is this not the reason for the slowness

Grace and Peace to you


----------



## turmeric (Feb 2, 2009)

McAfee takes up a lot of room.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 2, 2009)

Trash McAfee and stay with AVG.


----------



## Craig (Feb 2, 2009)

I installed McAfee and it has slowed my computer down a lot...

My Dad is a big believer in this thing called "Regcure". You can dowload it for about $20 and it fixes some problems...I ran it on my computer and there was a lot of junk to fix. Now my hard drive makes less noise, the computer powers up and down more quickly, and my applications are moving a bit quicker. I do wonder, however, if McAfee is the real culprit...the computer is just not as fast as it was a year ago.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Feb 2, 2009)

I think the two programs running is too much. I would uninstall one. Try uninstalling AVG and see how your computer runs with McAfee alone. If it were me I would run AVG but I am thinking you perhaps paid for McAfee?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 2, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> I think the two programs running is too much. I would uninstall one. Try uninstalling AVG and see how your computer runs with McAfee alone. If it were me I would run AVG but I am thinking you perhaps paid for McAfee?



I did not pay for the McAfee,however it is part of my Comcast package,I can uninstall if i choose,I am wondering if the AVG is up to the task,or pehaps I should trash them both and go for a reasonably priced alternative


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been running AVG for a few years and never have problems. I don't have any other recommendations but I am sure others will.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 2, 2009)

You only need one security program. Pick one. MacAfee is good but does use more resources than AVG. But there may be advantages to the MacAfee since it supported by your ISP. Should you ever get any kind of virus/malware they will probably be able to help you with support.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, they are fighting with each other. Since you get MacAfee with the cable, you would want to use it as it is more thouogh than the AVG, but it is a resourse HOG!!! I dumped my cables program and spent some money for one. I use ZoneAlarm internet security suite. It's much less of a resouse pig. Much less. And it stops anything that tries to get to my computer. It uses the Kapersky anti-virus. Which is the best. Spend some buckage and you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 2, 2009)

I use Comodo. It's an all-in-one internet security suite with popup firewall alerts.

Oh, I found this: Chart - Top Antivirus Software - PC World

Three out of the ten are free. AVG is at the bottom of the list.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 2, 2009)

Skyler said:


> I use Comodo. It's an all-in-one internet security suite with popup firewall alerts.
> 
> Oh, I found this: Chart - Top Antivirus Software - PC World
> 
> ...



Looking at that list, I noticed they like Panda. It's a good, thorough program, but it really bogged down my computer when I had it. I let the subscription lapse, began using Avast, and I've never had any problems.


----------



## Craig (Feb 2, 2009)

FYI-
I loaded AVG on my computer and removed McAfee...big, big difference. Everything is running faster...of course, McAfee ranks high on performance, so I may end up kicking myself later!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Feb 3, 2009)

Gee...I didn't think AVG ranked so low.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 3, 2009)

My past experience with AVG was horrendous. I use the bundled McAfee with Comcast and haven't had any problems so far after a year.


----------



## Archlute (Feb 3, 2009)

I got rid of Norton after my subscription expired this past year, and replaced it with Bit Defender. Norton and McAfee are very similar products in that they are both resource hogs. I purchased the BitDefender Total Security 2009 package, which takes less than half of the resources as Norton/McAfee, but does a considerably better job of things. The BitDefender comprehensive package also includes features such as a registry cleaner, and a duplicate file finder that you would find helpful for speeding up your system. I haven't found a need for anything else. 

There are also a couple of other programs out there, such as Kaspersky and ESET Nod32, that are highly rated and that have a very small resource footprint when compared with Norton/McAfee.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 3, 2009)

See here: Retrospective / ProActive Test November 2008

If you want to protect your computer then stick with McAfee over AVG. Comcast gives this stuff out for free for a reason because many of the users on major ISP's become zombies for hackers who bring payloads in by nefarious means.

I use Kaspersky but any of the Advanced products are preferable to the Standard or free ones.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 3, 2009)

AVG free is not the cat's meow. AVG Pro is incredible. There is a reason that many techs use it. Actually, I don't think it is called Pro any longer. But, you get the idea.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 3, 2009)

I SO DID NOT KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been getting Norton and spyweb for years now for my windows pc!!!!!!! No wonder it's so slow....and think of all that money I've wasted! grrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 3, 2009)

My son is kind of a computer geek. He uses AVG-free and recommended it to me. I dumped Norton.


----------

